# visa grant number visitor visa



## Wicksie (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi all,

I have finally gotten around to filling in my 47SP and inevitably have a question already.

I'm stuck on section 9 where I have to fill in all the visa grant numbers from when I have traveled to Oz.
I had a visitors visa granted in January electronically, but can't see a visa grant number anywhere.

Do visitor visas have grant numbers?
Thanks so much.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Here's what Australia House has to say about old visa numbers: 

*I Do Not Know the Details of Previous Visas for Australia*
If you no longer have previous passports, or have otherwise travelled on electronic visas and cannot give us visa label or grant numbers, just provide approximate dates of your previous visits in Australia as best you can. Your case officer is able to ascertain the details of your previous travel directly from our own records in the course of processing yourapplication. It is not necessary to contact us separately to try to obtain this information in advance.

Full email here: The Joy of Emigration: A Useful Email


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Write the dates and ETA and they can look up the details on their system.



Wicksie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have finally gotten around to filling in my 47SP and inevitably have a question already.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wicksie (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks very much. I also emailed them and the confirmed there is no grant or visitor No. on vistor eta's.

I also have another question!

I have to provide a certified copy of my partner's visa as does she with her section. Can they be the same one?

Many thanks.


----------

